# Audio sync problems - does everyone have it?



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm a current DirecTV sub that has ordered DVR Advantage with HD through Dish. They're set to install tomorrow (5/6/07). However, last night I was at my sister-in-law's house, and I noticed that their HD channels have the audio out of sync on their 622. They're using HDMI for their audio and video, and it's noticeably out of sync only on the HD channels. We tried using component and RCA cables, but to no avail.

I've searched the forums as much as I could, and I notice that some have the problem, some don't, but has there been a fix for it? Or does anyone have some info/input to share with this?

It would be quite a disappointment to have it installed and see that all of the audio is out of sync, ya know?

TIA


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I probably see it once every couple of weeks. Skipping back usually fixes it. HDMI, Component, Optical. All the same.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Be sure your 622 is set for HD audio sync. It's Menu/Installation/TV1 Audio Sync, set it to HD.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

wje said:


> Be sure your 622 is set for HD audio sync. It's Menu/Installation/TV1 Audio Sync, set it to HD.


Yeah, I figured it might be this, but I never checked it on their system.

My father says he has no audio issues whatsoever.

Here's hoping it's not an issue with mine.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have audio sync issues on Dish locals at times and on Dish locals that are recorded.


----------



## cloudtamer (Feb 20, 2007)

I get audo sync on my sony tv using HDMI. about 99% of the time if I turn off and on the tv it fixes it. the other 1% rebooting the DVR will fix it. this usually happens if the DVR is coming out of standby mode.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

I have major problems with CBS and NBC locals and lip synch problems. I have written dish quality about this and provided them with a lot of feedback about it. 

The problem seems to be on locals only, although it happened once on The Sopranos. 

Rewinding, pausing, forwarding... turning the TV off and on... Audio synch setup for HD... nothing... none of this fixes it. 

Luckily I watch a lot of FOX and ABC.. they seem to be ok. 

I hope they fix this crap soon!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I am currently playing "e-mail" tag with Audio-Video-Quality dept. concerning Audio Sync and Closed Caption problems with Dish Locals. We have just started with our "talks" so as time goes on and I get some information I will post the results. I am thrilled that I am actually getting to consult with this team from EchoStar Satellite LLC Quality Assurance Department.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I have audio issues with a couple of local channels that show up via OTA and on the Dish provided versions, and not all shows. I have written it off as a problem with the source, not the 622. I rarely see audio issues with Dish national HD channels.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you have these same audio problems when using your TV tuner for OTA instead of 622 tuner? I have yet to see a audio or CC problem with a OTA digital transmission thru my TV tuner. I cannot say the same for the 622 OTA tuner. I can use my TV s/s pip and have CC on both shows and the 622 will be out of sync with audio and CC but OTA TV tuner is not having this problem.


----------



## BigDaddy4 (May 22, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a current DirecTV sub that has ordered DVR Advantage with HD through Dish. They're set to install tomorrow (5/6/07). However, last night I was at my sister-in-law's house, and I noticed that their HD channels have the audio out of sync on their 622. They're using HDMI for their audio and video, and it's noticeably out of sync only on the HD channels. We tried using component and RCA cables, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


If you have Dish you will have the audio sync problem. Just subscribed 2 months ago and it is very noticable, on and off with the vp622. Did you sign up??
Bet you hve the same problem. Yes?? They are replacing my unit however I dont expect that to fix the problem


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Had it installed 4 days ago. We haven't seen it much, but last night Access Hollywood audio was off a good second. My OTA is not hooked to the 622, but I checked it with the TV's tuner, and the audio was right on sync.

It certainly is not an issue with the source.

Not happy so far. You can check my other thread for details: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88165


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Did you try to check the box that syncs audio with HD?? i forgot were it is, but once I check that box audio synch problem went bye bye.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Did you try to check the box that syncs audio with HD?? i forgot were it is, but once I check that box audio synch problem went bye bye.


I made sure of this when I first used the 622, right after installation.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Then try unchecking HD and see if that helps.

I do know that a year ago in San Francisco their was a problem with audio sync. One of the posters to this board contacted dish and over a three month period got the problem fixed. In the bay area the Audio sync problem is a thing of the past. 

Is any one else in the Tracy area having the same problem??


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Then try unchecking HD and see if that helps.
> 
> I do know that a year ago in San Francisco their was a problem with audio sync. One of the posters to this board contacted dish and over a three month period got the problem fixed. In the bay area the Audio sync problem is a thing of the past.
> 
> Is any one else in the Tracy area having the same problem??


This is the least of my problems, however.

I just want Dish to provide the service I'm paying for!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you done a hard reboot (unplug, wait 30 seconds, reconnect)?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Have you done a hard reboot (unplug, wait 30 seconds, reconnect)?


No, it's been plugged in since we had it installed 4 days ago.

But, is that going to fix it? I'm already sick of having Dish tell me to just reboot. It's not solving the problem (or any other problem I'm having). Am I going to have to reboot during shows I'm watching just to have a quick fix?

:nono2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

To answer your question... No... everybody does not have audio sync issues. Obviously based on the posts above there are users that are experiencing audio issues and of course they ran the gammet. 

Based on the posts I have read and my personal experience over with the 622, The audio sync issues come into four flavors. 

1) Seen mainly on one or more Dish HD locals. This points to a Dish HD local issue and should be reported to dishquality. The HD locals are new and their is obviously still some tweaking left to be done. I had this issue with my Dish HD locals when they first were released and as someone else said after a while they seem to have improved this situation. 

2) Seen on all channels. This usually points to a sound configuration issue and usually can be resolved by making a change to the AV receiver or the 622 itself. 

3) Seen on a particular OTA channel. Most of the time this indicated the issue is at the source. 

4) Widespread comes and goes... This could be a software issue with the 622 or a source issue.

There might be other classifications, but those are the general ones I have come up over time. 

Alright... so the question no becomes one of classification. I am having a hard time classifying the issue here. As Jim suggested doing a hard reboot is a good start. I would then follow up with logging where you are seeing these issues. Perhaps there is a pattern. This info would help in determining what category your audio problem lies in. 

Based on your posts... You indicated that both you and your sister-in-law are seeing the issue, but your father in law is not. Are you in the same area? are you watching the same content?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Based on your posts... You indicated that both you and your sister-in-law are seeing the issue, but your father in law is not. Are you in the same area? are you watching the same content?


My sister-in-law is in the Bay Area, so there locals are different. My father lives in the Sac area, his locals would be the same.

And the audio sync "flavors" I am experiencing is a combo of #1 and #4.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW, the audio sync problems, to be clear, may not all be related to the Dish box, of course depending on your setup. If you have an audio receiver separate from the TV (not using the TV built in sound), then your TV will take some time to process and display a signal it gets on either the component or HDMI input and your audio receiver may take some time to process the signal it gets. The odds of these two time intervals to be the same on two pieces of different equipment are virtually zero. So even if the audio/video from the 622 is perfectly in sync, getting it in sync after that is going to be somewhat iffy.

Now, if you are sending a sync'd signal with audio + video on the same cable (HDMI, or on component + RCA) to the TV, then the TV likely is programmed to "know" what its static display delay is going to be and program a static audio delay (or offer an adjustable audio delay) to compensate.

I had to use audio delay feature of my DVD player to get it in sync correctly between the display and the audio system. It would be nice if the 622 offered an audio delay setting but it's close enough on my system to not be a big problem.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

The audio sync problems that I'm seeing are widely inconsistent.  Some episodes are off and some are fine, all recorded on the same channel. Sometimes skip back helps but most often it doesn't.

I just wish the DVR had a screen where I could adjust the audio delay plus or minus a few seconds with increments of hundredths of seconds. The control should be something I can manipulate while a show is playing so I can tell when I have the right setting. The setting should be temporary for just the show being watched.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> BTW, the audio sync problems, to be clear, may not all be related to the Dish box, of course depending on your setup. If you have an audio receiver separate from the TV (not using the TV built in sound), then your TV will take some time to process and display a signal it gets on either the component or HDMI input and your audio receiver may take some time to process the signal it gets. The odds of these two time intervals to be the same on two pieces of different equipment are virtually zero. So even if the audio/video from the 622 is perfectly in sync, getting it in sync after that is going to be somewhat iffy.
> 
> Now, if you are sending a sync'd signal with audio + video on the same cable (HDMI, or on component + RCA) to the TV, then the TV likely is programmed to "know" what its static display delay is going to be and program a static audio delay (or offer an adjustable audio delay) to compensate.
> 
> I had to use audio delay feature of my DVD player to get it in sync correctly between the display and the audio system. It would be nice if the 622 offered an audio delay setting but it's close enough on my system to not be a big problem.


My audio sync problems are with using HDMI directly to the TV.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is your DD option set to? Try PCM only on your 622 and see if you sync issues go away.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> What is your DD option set to? Try PCM only on your 622 and see if you sync issues go away.


It's set to both DD and PCM. If I turned it to PCM only, I'd lose the DD function for my audio receiver, right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh... When you said your audio issues were the HDMI directly connected to your TV I assumed the audio you were using was from the TV through your HDMI. Since L4.x brought in DD 5.1 through HDMI and if you were using your TV for audio, I thought flipping it to PCM would be worth a try. 

Well at this point... Based on the feedback of combination of #1 and #4, I would suspect that your main issue might be Dish HD stream related. However, since your father is not seeing the issue I am not so sure. Is your farther have a similar set up? outputting through an AV receiver?

Another question to ask yourself. Is the lyp sync only seen with DD or is is also showing up on PCM?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I'm a little confused. The audio is set for both DD and PCM. I have HDMI connected from 622 from TV (that's where the audio sync was off). I also have optical from 622 to audio receiver for DD use. So what's the best way to have it?

For using the TV speakers, should I use RCA cables for audio? But is there a way to turn off audio feed from HDMI? If not, should I use component for video and RCA for audio?

For audio receiver/surround sound, optical cable is used. I guess what I'm wondering is if the DD setting is for both HDMI and optical?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

i presume the setting is for both but can't be sure.

are you running the TV sound at the same time as the receiver sound?

so to make it clear:

1. with ONLY THE TV MAKING SOUND FROM HDMI, is there an audio sync issue?
2. with THE TV DOING VIDEO ONLY and the RECEIVER DOING SOUND, is there any audio sync issue?
3. with BOTH THE TV AND THE RECEIVER making sound, is the sound in sync between the two?

on my setup ... the sound on the TV is noticeably delayed compared to the sound in the receiver, which is because it is trying to delay it so it is in sync with the slow LCD display.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> i presume the setting is for both but can't be sure.
> 
> are you running the TV sound at the same time as the receiver sound?
> 
> ...


1. with ONLY THE TV MAKING SOUND FROM HDMI, is there an audio sync issue? 
Not all the time. So far the worst was the Access Hollywood show I mentioned previously.
2. with THE TV DOING VIDEO ONLY and the RECEIVER DOING SOUND, is there any audio sync issue? 
With the TV on HDMI for video and the receiver doing sound, I have not seen any difference. BUT, I did not test it on the AH show when it was happening. I should have.
3. with BOTH THE TV AND THE RECEIVER making sound, is the sound in sync between the two?
With both TV and receiver making sound, there is a slight echo going on, but it is not noticeabley out of sync with the video. Again, I did not have the receiver on during the AH show.

So, since my receiver does not have an HDMI port for sound, what's the best setup for everything?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

you have the best setup already. the optical digital should be the same signal as the hdmi audio.

perhaps it was just that show. i've never watched it. 99% of what i watch is ESPN, TNT, and OTA locals (NBA playoffs). the only sync issues I have seen that are noticeable are on OTA locals and TNT, both obviously source programming issues and not related to the 622.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

My big question is that once I have the "correct" configuration and the sync is fine for one program, what is it off for others?


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> Then try unchecking HD and see if that helps.
> 
> I do know that a year ago in San Francisco their was a problem with audio sync. One of the posters to this board contacted dish and over a three month period got the problem fixed. In the bay area the Audio sync problem is a thing of the past.
> 
> Is any one else in the Tracy area having the same problem??


I don't have audio sync problem, but sat local ABC (KGOHD) has lots of pixilization, breakups and audio dropouts. Very bad on last weeks Traveller on ABCHD. No problem with sat local NBCHD (KNTV).

Any one else seeing this problem?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

voripteth said:


> My big question is that once I have the "correct" configuration and the sync is fine for one program, what is it off for others?


My guess, 99% of the time it is a problem with the source, not your equipment, not dish uplink.

Remember, everybody, all up and down the signal chain is learning how to operate their equipment all over again. Analog TV did not have this to contend with. Everything is new and different.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> My guess, 99% of the time it is a problem with the source, not your equipment, not dish uplink.
> 
> Remember, everybody, all up and down the signal chain is learning how to operate their equipment all over again. Analog TV did not have this to contend with. Everything is new and different.


Dish uplink (and all the processing) can definitely be the problem if it occurs on one channel. This is more likely with LIL stations. If possible compare to the local broadcast. e.g When they first switched WABC-DT to mpeg4, they had a problem for the first 4 days. Be sure if there is a problem that you notify dish. Some where on one of the threads is a recommended email address for Dish quality issues. Of course if you see the problem with OTA be sure to notify the station in question as its than their problem.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Dish uplink (and all the processing) can definitely be the problem if it occurs on one channel. This is more likely with LIL stations. If possible compare to the local broadcast. e.g When they first switched WABC-DT to mpeg4, they had a problem for the first 4 days. Be sure if there is a problem that you notify dish. Some where on one of the threads is a recommended email address for Dish quality issues. Of course if you see the problem with OTA be sure to notify the station in question as its than their problem.


I notified Dish at the email address in this thread of the problem. I could not compare to KGO OTA because a 500 ft hill blocks my line of sight to Sutro tower 1 mile away and had to rely on Sacramento ABC (63 miles away) for ABCHD before I got my 622 and now have HD LIL (I wish they would add PBS!)

Paul


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I had major sync issues when I ran the 622's sound through my old Samsung sound system.
When that died, I bought a new Sony system and haven't had an audio problem since.
so, perhaps it's your sound system.
Just trying to help.


----------

